# كيفية تحويل الصابون السائل الى صابون على شكل كريم



## HAZEMIA (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من الأخوة الكرام ان يساعدونى فى طريقة لكيفية تحويل الصابون السائل الى صابون على شكل كريم أو كيفية صناعة صابون كريمى الشكل من البداية 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## matrix2022 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

والله يا اخى الفكرة دى رائعه جدااا بس هل تعتقد انها ممكن تنجح او سؤال اخر هل رايت مثلها مثلا فى مكان معين ؟؟؟


----------



## HAZEMIA (13 نوفمبر 2012)

أجل هناك منظف رخيص يباع جودته غير جيدة لكنه يباع بشكل رهيب بسبب رخص ثمنه وهيئته التي على شكل كريم ...لونه ابيض أعلم انه تستعمل في تحضيره موتور يدور بسرعة لكني لا أعرف مكوناته


----------



## سومر علي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

نعم وانا شاهدته على شكل معجون شفاف ذات قوام رائع أتمنى من يعرفه يخبرنااااا


----------



## HAZEMIA (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو أن يتكرم كيميائيونا الفضلاء بالاجابة عن السؤال ان امكن؟ هل يمكن ان يتحول الصابون السائل الى كريم بزيادة سرعة الخلاط مثلا ؟


----------



## matrix2022 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه يا جماعة محدش عنه معلومة ولو بسيطة الاخ الكريم حمزيا تقدر تسال فى المكان اللى انت شوفت فيه المنتج يباع واكيد هنقدر نوصل للمكونات ونقدر نعدل فيه ونطور ان شاء الله


----------



## pskrhsl (14 ديسمبر 2012)

باضافه ملح طعام


----------



## matrix2022 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

الملح يا اخى زيادتها تعطى شكل كالشامبو صحيح ولكن الزيادة منه تؤدى الى نتائج سلبية وفى نفس الوقت الاخ بيقول ان سعر هذا المنتج قليل ولكن زيادة الملح لا تقلل السعر بل التركيبة ثابته والله اعلى واعلم وننتظر المزيد من الاقتراحات ودراستها سويا


----------



## العجمىى (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اخوانى هل انتم بتسألوا على عجينة الغسيل وهى ثقيلة بيضاء ام انتم قصدكم حاجة تانية


----------



## xspeeder (19 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجو الافادة


----------

